# Delonghi Tamper Size?



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Guys, I am persuading a mate to move from pressurised to unpressurised baskets on bus delonghi.

Can someone confirm what diameter tamper these machines need?

Thanks.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

51mm I bought a vonshef stainless steel one from ebay for about £12.99


----------



## Jcon2406 (Aug 29, 2018)

Just ordered same one - hope it fits!


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

for my EC680 I bought this https://amzn.to/2SL7uqG


----------



## rs25wqwc (Jan 9, 2019)

For unfortunate souls that find this thread in the future (like me), 51mm is poor choice.

Because the baskets are tapered, it does not work very well, and gets interference from the basket partway down, making it impossible to get a repeatable or positive tamp.

This is true especially for the aftermarket baskets which are much deeper than the stock Delonghi baskets, but still tapered.

I need to replace the 51mm I bought with a 50mm or 49mm tamper.

For reference the stock plastic tamper is 50mm diameter.


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

It is true what you say but the problem is more evident for the basket from one. Unfortunately, the one from 50 is almost impossible to find.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

rs25wqwc said:


> For unfortunate souls that find this thread in the future (like me), 51mm is poor choice.
> 
> Because the baskets are tapered, it does not work very well, and gets interference from the basket partway down, making it impossible to get a repeatable or positive tamp.
> 
> ...


thanks you just saved me a few pounds


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

rs25wqwc said:


> For unfortunate souls that find this thread in the future (like me), 51mm is poor choice.
> 
> Because the baskets are tapered, it does not work very well, and gets interference from the basket partway down, making it impossible to get a repeatable or positive tamp.
> 
> ...


I do not know which De Longhi you have but in my EC680 the tamper recommended by me https://amzn.to/2SL7uqG is very good. As documented by the photos the thickness is 12mm and manages to enter for at least 11mm which is more than enough to press the coffee with a minimum of 7gr per dose ( right double dose left single dose ). Some difficulties, as I said before, you have with a single dose but you can still press.


----------

